
Intel 10nm SunnyCove CPU Faster Than AMD 7nm Zen 2 in CPUZ Benchmark - areejs
https://www.techquila.co.in/intel-10nm-vs-amd-7nm-zen-2-ryzen-3000/
======
snvzz
Rumor with no weight to it. Dismiss.

